# Stripping you Haircolor



## luvme4me (Sep 25, 2005)

has anyone done it? is it expensive?


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 25, 2005)

I dont want to sound dumb but whats stripping your hair color? is that highlighting it?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 25, 2005)

I think its either removing all the color from your hair...kind of like bleaching but I think its for when you want to remove dye from your hair..but im not sure. Can anyone clarify?


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 25, 2005)

It's basically bleaching so all the color comes out. The hardest colors to strip are anything black or real dark. The price varies from salon to salon. Stripping is a must if you want to go from like black to blonde.


----------



## Ada (Sep 25, 2005)

Whatever you do, DO NOT try and do it yourself. They sell "color remover" at places like Sally's, but this is really something best left to a professional. I think getting it done at a salon can be quite expensive, but that's because they are carefull and do it in stages and make sure not to damage your hair. I SEVERLY f***ed up my hair trying to strip out black dye at home. It was completely fried and brown ins ome patches, orange in some patches, white in other patches. BAD BAD BAD idea. I ended up having to spend FIVE hours and about $300 at a salon getting it fixed.


----------



## luvme4me (Sep 25, 2005)

oh wow i don't want to go blonde but stripping has bleaching chemicals? hmm see my hair is naturally dark and right now i am dying it a dark brown but i hate when its gets lighter and my roots grow out


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 26, 2005)

soo does this mean its bad for ur hair since you are using chemicals for it? sounds good cause i want to get rid of my brown hair and get it back to orginally dark brown cuz half my hair is lighter and the other is darker looks kinda funny.


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvme4me* 
_oh wow i don't want to go blonde but stripping has bleaching chemicals? hmm see my hair is naturally dark and right now i am dying it a dark brown but i hate when its gets lighter and my roots grow out_

 
Stripping is just a term not the material used. Bleach is used to "strip off" the color to get it to like a blank slate. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_ soo does this mean its bad for ur hair since you are using chemicals for it? sounds good cause i want to get rid of my brown hair and get it back to orginally dark brown cuz half my hair is lighter and the other is darker looks kinda funny._

 
Yes, it is bad somewhat but it's needed to dye very dark hair (i.e black hair) to dye it to a lighter color. As for stripping your hair to get the color "even" I would not strip your hair. Try dying it with some drugstore brand dye or go to a salon and get a consultation.


----------



## x-bebe (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm not sure if it's the same thing, but I had my hair "decolorized" twice at salons. It cost me roughly around $100 each time... my hair was like orange and white and stuff in patches, it looked so bad! But they did it before putting color in my hair to get rid of what was dyed dark when I wanted to go lighter. Sorry to say, both times I hated how my hair turned out after the decolorizer and dye over top of that. It seems like the dye they put over top didn't totally stick and it's turned out as orangey or warm tone when I asked for a cool toned dye.


----------



## JJones (Feb 8, 2006)

--


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

A friend did it and it turned out really nice.


----------

